# How high can they jump?



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

Last night Jake absolutely amazed me by jumping over the barrier between the rabbits and the rest of the house. It's a wire gate that I made, it's about 3 and a half feet in height and he just leaped straight over it, no climbing, no touching, just a clean leap right over the top. I was astounded, I was also a little worried he may hurt his feet jumping over something so high but as soon as he landed he was away binkying around our living room.

anyway, I eventually caught him and put him back. I was worried he'd jump over again during the night but when I went to feed them this morning he was sitting on his favourite step as usual.

I'm secretly proud of him for doing it though, it was such a graceful jump


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep Teddy can jump that high, Joey has jumped a 2 1/2ft fence never seen the others try!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My rabbit when he used to live in my room, could jump onto my bed, my beds higher than a standard bed, kinda like a low cabin bed must be 2 1/3- 3 foot x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When Sugar was a young rabbit he used to cat spring really high about 3 feet into the air. One of my rabbits jumped up about 4 foot high and kicked my mum in the stomach (this rabbit only liked me! ) my mum was winded for a while and never went near the rabbit after that!


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

It's amazing isn't it? 

I was extra surprised by his jump last night becuse he wasn't jumping on to something but up and over, which must be loads scarier for him.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The only time I have seen a rabbit jump that high was when I was feeding Saffy and Jet suddenly leapt 3.5-4 ft in the air and landed (not so gracefully) in Saffy's top floor of the cage...but then male instinct drove that one lol! xx


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Our two would clear 3 foot easily if they are in the mood.

Womble is a little girl but look at her go :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Haha fab binky pics!!!!!

Dreamer is good at high binkies


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

Great pics!! Well done  I think I'd be sat there all day and still not get great pics like those


----------



## Taylors Petfoods (May 21, 2010)

those photos are hillarious,
absolutely fantastic.
Made my day, thank you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great pics

Miffy would clean jump over the back of the sofa and onto a seat or miss a seat and hit the floor again, she loves being indoors.


----------

